# fire fumes during pregnancy



## countrymouse (Dec 15, 2009)

hi there 
would be grateful for any advice. i am 6 weeks pg. on new yr eve there was an arson attack at work and petrol was used to start the fire. the fire brigade obviously stopped the fire but the entire building was affected to some degree. there was also an explosion and rooms were completely gutted, plastics melted etc. i went into work yesterday and the place absolutely stinks of chemicals and rotten fumes. i worked all day then it struck me maybe i shouldn't be working in such strong fumes. i can't find any answers on the internet. do you have any idea should i not go into work and what risks are there?
thanks for any advice.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

sorry for the delay, how are things at work now? Has your manager said anything?

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## countrymouse (Dec 15, 2009)

hi thanks for replying
asked the spr at my scan yesterday and he could't say one way or another. my husband spoke to the fire brigade and the fire investigators at length yesterday also and we couldn't get an answer one way or another. they said it should be ok but couldn't say for certain. i just don't know what to do...


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

it all seems a bit vague, I think all you can do is see how you feel over the next week or so, and if you feel at all ill, ring your gp. The strong likelihood is that things are fine, as you weren't breathing them in at their most intense, 

Let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## countrymouse (Dec 15, 2009)

would i get symptoms before baby gets affected? i have worked there for 2 days since new years eve and have felt ok but had assumed baby's development would be more sensitive than me getting symptoms? if that makes sense. the smell is v strong when you 1st go in but i quickly get used to it and obviously work with the windows open.
thanks so much for replying i feel like i'm getting nowhere.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

you probably would feel ill, so don't worry,  but I think unless you had been in the immediate aftermath of the fire, you should be fine,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## countrymouse (Dec 15, 2009)

ok thank you that does set my mind at rest x


----------

